# What lore is best for 1500 VC Forbidden Lore



## Ammit Brando (May 25, 2009)

I have a 1500 list with my lord taking forbidden lore.

The 1 game I have played i used Lore of Light. The 10 initiative/WS is very usefull on my horde of skeletons and my ghouls, but i am curious to know if Lore of Beasts would be better with the +str spells.

Opinions?


----------



## ChaosDefilerofUlthuan (Jan 25, 2011)

Just by reading GW resources I'd say depends on the enemy. Against high elves the I 10 and WS10 really destroy their eliteness but against armies like WoC the strength bonus should negate their chaos armour effectively


----------



## Ammit Brando (May 25, 2009)

Good to know. Though i was looking at the Lore of Beasts and its only +1 str +1 toughness.

Are 4s/4t skellies that much better?


I know 4str/5t ghouls are glorious. though


----------



## coke123 (Sep 4, 2010)

I think Light is better for VC. You're combat oriented- and Light is an incredible force modifier for a combat oriented army. With beasts you get one spell to use on your units, and that's it. Light gives you several; and then there's Net of Amyntok, which alsways serves as a nice way to supress enemy wizards.


----------

